# Bees for Haiti



## dtinberg (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone involved with the USAID's farmer to farmer apiary program? I just returned from Haiti and there is such a vast need there. I don't know how many harvests you'de get in the carribean but am interested in helping an orphanage I have been working with set up an apiary. 

First on the list - getting the nuc into the country, right? that can't be too easy.


----------



## Jam (Jun 17, 2010)

It would be interesting to know the import/export regulations between the US and Haiti for bees and to track/report how successful the venture is.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

surely there are wild colonies there... could you not just send the gear and instructions on how to bait or catch a swarm?


----------



## Jam (Jun 17, 2010)

What is the available forage? I never see trees in the pictures, actually the land in the pics looks rather bare. But since I've never been I'm curious.


----------



## dtinberg (Jan 26, 2009)

There are many flowers and USAID's program has mentors to teach them in Creole. But I haven't figured out how to get the bees in there without being fleeced at the port.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

wear a beard of bees... no one ill go anywhere near you LOL


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

dtinberg said:


> Anyone involved with the USAID's farmer to farmer apiary program?


You might contact Andrew Coté through:
http://www.beeswithoutborders.org

Or http://cthoney.com/Page_1.html


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

You don't see trees in Haiti because the residents have denuded the land for firewood. Very sharp contrast with the Dominican Republic which occupies the Eastern half of the same island. Haiti is the poorest country in the western hemisphere and has no natural resources to speak of.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Would it be possible to import bees from the Dominican republic or Cuba?
Might be cheaper and the bees would be the most suited for the climate.

Good luck on your project.:thumbsup:

BTW: If people says politics and culture are of low/no importance, I like to point to Haiti/Dominican rep.


----------



## JakeVW (Apr 4, 2010)

Did you every make progress in finding bee's in Haiti? I am setting up a project in Haiti right now and am having trouble with the local bees that am working with being Africanized. I am looking for a source in Haiti to purchase existing hives of gentle bees.


----------



## mellivore (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone who knows the history of Haiti might assume that the honey bees we introduced there in 1777 went extinct in 1791.


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

You may have already thought of this, but has any research been done to discover which bee pest and diseases currently exist in Haiti? It would really stink if we sent mites, SHB, AFB ore some other problem to a country that is not currently afflicted. That's how we got ours.


----------



## SweetThing (Jun 16, 2011)

In my limited experience, even if they are africanized can you not just send mated queens there and requeen? That might be the easiest and they should be able to inspect for the ailments that the USA is experiencing.


----------

